# 8 Movies To Test Your Subwoofer



## movielover12345 (Jan 11, 2021)

Casper (1995)
Ted (2012)
Top Gun (1986)
Spaceballs (1987)
Summer Wars (2009)
Redline (2010)
Paprika (2006)
Akira (1988)

Well, What Do You Think?


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

I would add War of Worlds (2005)


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

*Edge of Tomorrow 2014 is another good one*


----------



## markmon1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Edge of tomorrow is crazy at the intro. It can be very dangerous if your sub isn't made to handle these loud low notes. 
Transformers 2 is excellent demo material also. The intro prior to the movie has some sub sonic sounds.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

The descending sweep on The Edge of Tomorrow at the beginning of the movie while the Village Roadshow logo is still on-screen... that stops at 10 Hz. Subs with strong output below 16 Hz. can end up feeling like somebody turned-on a strong electric fan. You hear the bass descending, and at some point, you stop hearing anything, but wind comes at you. A sealed-box subwoofer is unlikely to to be able to go that low unless it is in a HUGE box... too big to be economic to ship.12" and 15" Hsu subwoofers with 1 or 2 ports open can go below 16 Hz if your room cooperates.


----------



## vvaleryilly (Nov 11, 2021)

jreb14 said:


> *Edge of Tomorrow 2014 is another good one*


Thanks for the advice


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

vvaleryilly said:


> Thanks for the advice


Your Welcome


----------



## Wardog555 (11 mo ago)

Godzilla vs kong. And free guy had some decent subwoofer moments? My mother thought there was a earthquake but it was my subwoofer rumbling


----------



## rdcollns (Oct 13, 2013)

My favorite sub moment so far was in Wreck It Ralph 2 when Venellope drives her car over the audience, you hear the car speeding toward you, then when it goes overhead you don't hear anything, you just feel the rumble of her car in your gut, and it makes it feel so very real. I saw my daughter's face at this moment, and her jaw literally dropped.


----------

